
The PC BiOS will be killed off by 2020 as Intel plans move to pure UEFI - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/intel-to-kill-off-the-last-vestiges-of-the-ancient-pc-bios-by-2020/
======
okket
Related previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15730113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15730113)

